# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Abonnement papier et tablette

## bahramut

Bonjour, 

Existe il une formule d'abonnement papier et tablette ? Car j'ai déjà un abonnement papier et ça me fait chier de racheter un autre abonnement pour lire mon mag dans les chiotte du boulot
Par avance merci

----------

